# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro -  Setembro 2020



## Davidmpb (1 Set 2020 às 21:21)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2020 às 21:34)

Boas...brisa natural a correr ,com 20.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2020 às 14:35)

Boas ...hoje ainda está para ser mais ,com 31.0ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de ontem 18.2ºC / 31.4ºC .


----------



## Cesar (2 Set 2020 às 17:59)

Dia de calor pela minha terra, com vento forte na parte da manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2020 às 18:08)

Boas ...mais quente ,hoje sem vento ,com 32.5ºC ...sol maluco .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2020 às 20:27)

Boas...noite calma...nada se mexe ,temperatura a descer bem,com 25.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2020 às 22:05)

Boas...ainda tudo calmo ,com 23.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.9ºC / 33.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2020 às 12:23)

Voltamos aos maus dias ...esta noite já foi  e para a tarde inferno ,amanhã já vou até ao paraíso uns dias ,vão vir ai uns dias perigosos ,com 31.1ºC...já está forte,sol doentio.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2020 às 13:57)

Má tarde ...turra ao ataque ,ambiente doentio...quente e seco ,com 33.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2020 às 15:10)

Boas...escalda ,vento de SE ,com 33.3ºC...máxima prevista 35.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2020 às 16:48)

Boas...quase de cima da máxima prevista ,com 34.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2020 às 19:28)

Boas...nada se mexe e sol maluco ...sufocante sem corrente de ar ,com 33.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2020 às 20:39)

Boas...ainda muito ar quente ,com 28.4ºC e nada se mexe .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2020 às 21:59)

Boas...noite ,sem vento ,com 27.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 21.1ºC / 34.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2020 às 21:24)

Boas...mais um dia quente  e seco ...ainda ambiente morno ,com 27.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 20.8ºC / 34.9ºC .


----------



## MSantos (4 Set 2020 às 22:51)

Boas!

Depois de um dia quente com muito Sol passado entre a Covilhã, Manteigas e Belmonte, segue-se uma noite também quente e sem vento aqui na zona baixa da Covilhã. A estação do MeteoEstrela regista ainda 24.0ºC aqui. 

Amanha dia de regressar ao Ribatejo!


----------



## Cesar (5 Set 2020 às 01:14)

O dia foi muito quente com algum vento e baixa umidade.


----------



## Dan (5 Set 2020 às 12:05)

Já se vai escutando a brama.

Esta manhã, aqui perto.






A manhã começou algo fresca, cheguei a registar 11ºC em alguns vales, mas agora aquece bem. O meu sensor já marca 26ºC.


----------



## Cesar (5 Set 2020 às 16:44)

Um dia bastante quente, pouco vento algumas nuvens no céu. 
Nunca mais neva.


----------



## Albifriorento (5 Set 2020 às 19:09)

Boas.

Hoje não tenho temperaturas, muito calor durante o dia, céu limpo vento nulo. O Sol já vai descendo no horizonte neste momento, dentro de uma hora é de noite. Vamos a ver se é noite fresca...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2020 às 19:24)

Boas ...parece estar muito  pela minha zona ...desta vez o turra não me apanhou lá ...fugi para o paraíso  desde ontem,por lá 34.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2020 às 21:45)

Boas ...por C.Branco ainda ferve ,com 27.7ºC .

Dados de hoje 22.2ºC / 35.7ºC .


----------



## Albifriorento (6 Set 2020 às 13:16)

pelas 8:55 de hoje, estavam 22ºC, cerca de meia hora depois o mesmo termómetro já marcava 24ºC.

Céu limpo e muito calo, uma brisa ligeira pela manhã.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (6 Set 2020 às 16:11)

Dias bastante quentes mas noites razoáveis.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2020 às 19:40)

Boas ...ainda faz muito ...mais um dia de secura ,com 33.0ºC...o pessoal sofre por lá .


----------



## Albifriorento (6 Set 2020 às 19:46)

Boas.

Fui dar o giro de fim de tarde, o termómetro da farmácia marcava 33ºC às 19:01.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2020 às 21:33)

Boas...ainda ferve ...é de aguentar ,com 29.3ºC .

Dados de hoje 20.2ºC / 35.6ºC .


----------



## Albifriorento (7 Set 2020 às 12:52)

Boas.

Vento pela manhã. Pelas 9:55 o termómetro da farmácia marcava 22ºC. Por agora, calor, o vento também amainou, céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2020 às 21:17)

Boas...hoje parece que já menos  pela minha cidade ,com 25.8ºC e algum vento de WNW .

Dados de hoje 19.1ºC / 32.4ºC .


----------



## João Pedro (7 Set 2020 às 22:41)

Dan disse:


> Já se vai escutando a brama.
> 
> Esta manhã, aqui perto.
> 
> ...


Tantos! E um deles estava de olho em ti!  Ou será que era na Catarina?


----------



## Albifriorento (8 Set 2020 às 17:22)

Hoje não tenho temperaturas. O dia amanheceu fresco, e ventoso. Por agora céu limpo, quase sem vento e calor.


----------



## Albifriorento (8 Set 2020 às 19:03)

Boas, fui dar um giro. O termómetro da farmácia marcava 29ºC, nuvens altas no céu.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Set 2020 às 19:58)

Boas...por C.Branco hoje parece que fez menos ,noite mais fresquinha ,de momento marca 25.6ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 16.5ºC / 30.0ºC .


----------



## Albifriorento (9 Set 2020 às 12:26)

Boas.

Pelas 8:28, 21ºC. Hoje já não há nuvens altas, também não há vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Set 2020 às 20:03)

Boas...hoje já foi de temperatura mais alta ,de momento ainda em alta ,já começou o corte da chuva ,com 27.8ºC e vento seco de ESE.

Dados de hoje 19.3ºC / 31.8ºC .


----------



## Albifriorento (10 Set 2020 às 11:00)

Bons dias.

24ºC às 8:33, céu limpo, sem vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Set 2020 às 19:43)

Boas...parece que o turra já andou novamente ao ataque pela minha zona ,o gajo sabe que eu vou amanhã,novo ataque amanhã ,por lá ainda com 29.0ºC .


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Set 2020 às 19:46)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...parece que o turra já andou novamente ao ataque pela minha zona ,o gajo sabe que eu vou amanhã,novo ataque amanhã ,por lá ainda com 29.0ºC .


Felizmente que o turra a partir de segunda-feira perde força, bom era não voltar mais este ano.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Set 2020 às 21:22)

Boas...por lá o ar ainda anda ,já com algum vento de WNW,com 26.2ºC .

Dados de hoje 18.7ºC / 33.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Set 2020 às 19:50)

Boas...já cheguei há terra brava ...já me tinha desabituado do ,quando abri a porta do carro só me deu vontade de fugir de onde tinha vindo ,só ar quente e doentio ,com 30.4ºC e nada se mexe .


----------



## Cesar (11 Set 2020 às 21:16)

O dia foi de nuvens altas, por vezes vento moderado calor à  tarde.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Set 2020 às 21:21)

Boas...tudo igual...nada se mexe ,ambiente ainda ,já estou haver,na primeira noite da volta,vai ser tropical ,com 28.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Set 2020 às 22:13)

Boas...neste momento o vento já mexe ,já deu para queda  e vai nos 26.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 19.8ºC / 33.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Set 2020 às 17:03)

Má tarde ...tempo quente e doentio ,está preso por dias ,já não se aguente mais o turra ,com 34.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Set 2020 às 19:35)

Boas...com algumas nuvens altas...mais abafado ,com 32.1ºC  e vento fraco.


----------



## Cesar (12 Set 2020 às 22:03)

O dia foi quente e abafado, com algum vento.


----------



## Cesar (12 Set 2020 às 22:03)

O dia foi quente e abafado, com algum vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Set 2020 às 22:04)

Boas...ainda 29.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Set 2020 às 22:49)

Boas...ainda de forno ligado ...abafado ,nada se mexe e vai nos 28.7ºC...má noite .

Dados de hoje 21.9ºC / 34.9ºC .


----------



## Cesar (13 Set 2020 às 08:08)

Boas o dia começa com nuvens altas algum vento à  espera da chuva, temperatura amena


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2020 às 10:17)

Boas...mais um dia inferno e doentio ...será o ultimo ,mais uma noite tropical ,com 26.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Albifriorento (13 Set 2020 às 10:44)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...mais um dia inferno e doentio ...será o ultimo ,mais uma noite tropical ,com 26.3ºC e vento fraco.


O termómetro da farmácia marcava a mesma temperatura à coisa de 30m atrás, 26ºC.

Hoje algum vento. Também recebi mensagem da protecção civil para o risco elevado de incêndio.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2020 às 12:30)

Boas...nublado por nuvens médias ,ambiente abafado e doentio ...máxima prevista 36.0ºC ,mesmo há bruta ,com 28.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2020 às 13:39)

Boas...o turra já presente ...já ao ataque ,enjoado deste gajo ,tarde inferno ,com 32.1ºC...abrasar .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2020 às 14:54)

Má tarde ...hoje não se pode o gajo,malvado ,doentio  ,estás por horas ,com 33.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2020 às 16:15)

Algum vento de SE com ar ,sol doentio ...mais uma horas ,com 34.1ºC .


----------



## dahon (13 Set 2020 às 19:37)

Por aqui está assim.
Cada vez mais abafado e com o fumo em aproximação.


----------



## Dan (13 Set 2020 às 20:06)

Hoje junto ao Douro uns 37ºC.





Por aqui mais fresco. Por agora 27ºC e o céu coberto por nuvens altas com algum fumo à mistura.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2020 às 20:20)

Boas...já algum vento mas ainda com ,com 29.0ºC ,grande coluna de fumo que atinge uns bons KM em altura  do incêndio na zona Sobreira Formosa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2020 às 22:12)

Boas...já mexeram na máxima de amanhã ,já aumentaram para 30.0ºC ,desgosto ,venha o fresco e a chuva ,hoje já corre alguma arajem,com 26.6ºC e a casa está parece uma sauna.

Dados de hoje 21.2ºC / 34.3ºC .


----------



## pedro303 (14 Set 2020 às 08:46)

dahon disse:


> Por aqui está assim.
> Cada vez mais abafado e com o fumo em aproximação.


Bom dia, de onde é o fumo? No fogos.pt não aparece nenhum incêndio perto para oeste, mas ontem parecia vir desses lados o fumo.

Enviado do meu JAT-L41 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (14 Set 2020 às 09:57)

pedro303 disse:


> Bom dia, de onde é o fumo? No fogos.pt não aparece nenhum incêndio perto para oeste, mas ontem parecia vir desses lados o fumo.
> 
> Enviado do meu JAT-L41 através do Tapatalk



Boas,

Deve ser do grande incêndio de Proença-a-Nova, dado que o vento está do quadrante Sul/Sueste...


----------



## Snifa (14 Set 2020 às 10:20)

Bom dia,

aqui na Aldeia de Azinhoso/Mogadouro sigo com 21.6ºc , vento fraco de S e 43% Hr.

Já chuviscou ligeiramente, céu a querer limpar, há uma bruma de fumo e com cheiro bastante intenso.

A ver se mais logo chove e troveja, para limpar o ar...  

Os  animais já andam pelos campos ao redor, esta não parece estar muito satisfeita com o intenso cheiro a fumo que se abate sobre a Aldeia


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2020 às 10:25)

Boas...finalmente algo diferente ,será que é desta vez que pega ,melhor ambiente e algum vento,com 24.8ºC e nuvens .


----------



## Mjhb (14 Set 2020 às 10:40)

Ambiente doentio, com céu carregado de fumo, e particularmente negro a Oeste, mas calculo que a pluma negra seja do incêndio de Proença-a-Nova. Há cerca de hora e meia para cá têm começada a cair fagulhas, já tenho o tejadilho do carro bem sujo


----------



## dahon (14 Set 2020 às 12:12)

pedro303 disse:


> Bom dia, de onde é o fumo? No fogos.pt não aparece nenhum incêndio perto para oeste, mas ontem parecia vir desses lados o fumo.
> 
> Enviado do meu JAT-L41 através do Tapatalk



É do incêndio de Proença-a-Nova, como se pode ver no radar.


----------



## Albifriorento (14 Set 2020 às 12:45)

@Snifa estão prontas para a tosquia.

Céu nublado, vento fraco e fresco, muito agradável, ainda sem chuva.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (14 Set 2020 às 14:21)

Dia abafado e cinzento. Cheira a fumo e as minhas varandas, de manhã, estavam todas sujas de cinza. De onde, não sei.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2020 às 14:55)

Boas...abafado ,só nuvens e vento quente,aonde é que tu andas ,a minha estação hoje marcava novo recorde 50 dias sem chuva...que secura ,com 27.8ºC  e sol doentio .


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Set 2020 às 14:55)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Dia abafado e cinzento. Cheira a fumo e as minhas varandas, de manhã, estavam todas sujas de cinza. De onde, não sei.



Do IF de Proença. Com vento de Sul e com a elevação desses elementos na atmosfera é passível de percorrem essa distância


----------



## ClaudiaRM (14 Set 2020 às 15:18)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Do IF de Proença. Com vento de Sul e com a elevação desses elementos na atmosfera é passível de percorrem essa distância



É obra!


----------



## Snifa (14 Set 2020 às 16:41)

Escuro a Norte,  há pouco roncou abafado ao longe


----------



## Dan (14 Set 2020 às 17:05)

Aqui já está a trovejar. Uma célula a SE com bastante precipitação, pelo que se pode ver à distância.


----------



## Dan (14 Set 2020 às 17:24)

Esta trovoada já está a dissipar. 

Uma foto quando ainda estava ativa.


----------



## Dan (14 Set 2020 às 18:40)

Segunda volta com uma célula agora a SW, a descarregar na serra da Nogueira.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2020 às 19:16)

Boas...meia tarde nublada e já com céu limpo ,tarde abafada ,com 26.7ºC e vento fraco,durante a tarde houve algum vento .


----------



## Snifa (14 Set 2020 às 19:39)

Afinal a trovoada lá apareceu, foi interessante ver o desenvolvimento das células até aparecerem os primeiros trovões, há pouco mais um aguaceiro forte mas curto e acompanhado de trovoada.

Sigo com 22.8ºc ,vento fraco de Sul.

Algumas fotos esta tarde no aeródromo de Mogadouro, a uns 500 metros aqui da Aldeia:


















Ao longe a Serra de Bornes:


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Set 2020 às 20:04)

Snifa disse:


> Afinal a trovoada lá apareceu, foi interessante ver o desenvolvimento das células até aparecerem os primeiros trovões, há pouco mais um aguaceiro forte mas curto e acompanhado de trovoada.
> 
> Sigo com 22.8ºc ,vento fraco de Sul.
> 
> ...


Muito bom!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2020 às 21:51)

Boas...melhor ambiente a esta hora na rua ,vento é fraco de W...dá pouco para arejar a casa ,com 23.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 19.6ºC / 28.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Set 2020 às 11:21)

Boas...finalmente uma noite mais fresca ,ontem há noite a partir das 23h com vento de WNW...a cidade ficou coberta de um manto de fumo ,fui obrigado a fechar as janelas todas,não se podia com o cheiro a fumo dentro de casa ,algumas nuvens baixas,sol meio doentio ,com 24.1ºC...nada mau até ao momento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Set 2020 às 14:32)

Boas...por enquanto é só nuvens a passar ,o dia mais arejado ,sol continua forte ,com 27.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Set 2020 às 20:01)

Boas...final de tarde calma...nada se mexe ,com 23.9ºC e céu limpo...melhor ambiente por casa .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Set 2020 às 21:50)

Boas...noite calma ,com 22.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.9ºC / 27.9ºC.


----------



## Snifa (16 Set 2020 às 08:37)

Bom dia,

aqui na Aldeia de Azinhoso/Mogadouro, manhã fresca, mínima de *12.5ºc* .

Neste momento 14.1ºc, vento fraco de SSE e 70 % HR.
Algumas nuvens altas, veremos como será a  instabilidade prevista para os próximos dias, hoje já podem ocorrer alguns aguaceiros lá para a tarde...


----------



## Nickname (16 Set 2020 às 08:55)

*15.6ºC*, vento fraco*.*
Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas, mínima de *12.1ºC
*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2020 às 11:19)

Bom dia de verão ...turra a não chatear ,com 21.2ºC...bom grande ...só falta a chuva .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2020 às 14:36)

Boas...pela tarde mais ,nublado e o ar abafado ,com 26.1ºC e vento fraco,como está previsto ,está na hora de fazer manutenção ao penico,deve por lá haver aqueles bichinhos de muitas patas,deve estar tudo armadilhado ,já lá vão 52 dias que o penico não se mexe .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2020 às 17:55)

Boas...o sol vai aparecendo ,depois quase sem sol hoje,,vento fraco,com 26.7ºC.


----------



## Cesar (16 Set 2020 às 20:19)

Tenho a impressao que vi entre as 5 e as 6 h trovoada a poente.


----------



## Dan (16 Set 2020 às 20:57)

Um pouco de chuva e trovoada por aqui. O aguaceiro já parou, mas os trovões, ao longe, ainda se fazem ouvir. 23ºC por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2020 às 21:51)

Boas...boa noite verão ,bom ambiente na rua e em casa ,com 22.4ºC e vento fraco com alguma frescura.

Dados de hoje 15.1ºC / 26.8ºC.


----------



## Snifa (17 Set 2020 às 11:33)

Bom dia,

Aqui na Aldeia de Azinhoso/Mogadouro, mínima quase tropical com 19.7ºc , não é propriamente comum uma mínima tão "alta" por estas terras do Nordeste, tudo por culpa da nebulosidade que persistiu pela madrugada.

Neste momento 23.6ºc , vento Sul fraco a moderado e 53% HR.

Céu a ficar nublado e nuvens em desenvolvimento, veremos as próximas horas.  

Ontem à noite eram visíveis uns flashes na direcção de Vinhais/Bragança/Miranda do Douro, mas à hora que vi, penso que já seriam em Espanha


----------



## Albifriorento (17 Set 2020 às 11:44)

Bons dias.

Pelas 9:40 a temperatura era de 21ºC, hoje já deu para ficar arrepiado com o frio. Neste momento temperatura a subir e céu nublado com nuvens altas.


----------



## Snifa (17 Set 2020 às 15:34)

Já pingou com gotas grossas por aqui, está bastante escuro e algo abafado com 25.6ºc actuais.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2020 às 15:42)

Boas...prometido já chegou...com e ,ao fim de 53 dias aparece a chuva ,aguaceiros e muito escuro a sul ,com 22.8ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (17 Set 2020 às 16:23)

Começou a festa na Covilhã, depois de uns pingos à hora de almoço..
Célula activa na direcção S-N






22.5°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (17 Set 2020 às 16:33)

Grande ventania  que se levantou por aqui, eu diria rajadas da ordem dos 60 Km/h direcção SSE, um vento morno.


25.5ºc actuais.


----------



## dahon (17 Set 2020 às 16:56)

A trovoada já se faz ouvir. 
Até agora a chuva tem sido fraca a moderada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2020 às 17:25)

Boas...a primeira passagem ...foi de 20 minutos de aguaceiros e cinco minutos com algumas rajadas ,os primeiros nos penico depois uma longa seca,com 1.0mm ,a sul muito escuro e ,esta fazer mais barulho mas ainda longe,com 19.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## AnDré (17 Set 2020 às 17:26)

Trovoada a chegar a Várzea da Serra.
Para já: 0,4mm do aguaceiro das 15:40.

Vamos lá ver se agora acumula algo significativo.


----------



## Nickname (17 Set 2020 às 18:17)

*19.3ºC*
*1.2mm* acumulados


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2020 às 18:54)

Boas....têm andado pela zona,chove bem agora ,com 18.8ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2020 às 19:21)

Boas...continua,a ficarem por perto ,até abanou as janelas,a chuva continua pouca ,só aguaceiros,com 3.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2020 às 19:45)

Boas... forte e chuva forte .


----------



## Nickname (17 Set 2020 às 20:04)

*16.7ºC*
Finalmente já chove com alguma intensidade.
*2.8mm* acumulados.

Hoje ao fim da tarde:


----------



## Albifriorento (17 Set 2020 às 20:17)

Continua a chover, de forma moderada. Já não se ouve trovoada.


----------



## Nickname (17 Set 2020 às 20:41)

*16ºC*
Está a abrandar, *5.1mm* acumulados.

Mais de 20mm aumulados, 10km a Nordeste daqui, no concelho do Sátão:
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IVISEUVI4


----------



## Snifa (17 Set 2020 às 21:11)

Vai pingando, vários clarões a SSE, ainda distantes 

20.2ºc actuais.


----------



## Snifa (17 Set 2020 às 21:17)

Relâmpago enorme agora a Sul, percorreu o horizonte todo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2020 às 21:31)

Boas...com estrelas e bancos de nevoeiro ,com 16.5ºC e 6.0mm.


----------



## Snifa (17 Set 2020 às 22:13)

Trovoada e chuva forte por aqui há momentos, escorreu bem pelas ruas, agora tudo mais calmo, relâmpagos visíveis a Norte 

17.6ºc actuais.


----------



## Dan (17 Set 2020 às 22:30)

Agora está aqui mesmo em cima. Trovoada e chuva intensa,


----------



## Nickname (18 Set 2020 às 14:09)

*17.7ºC*
Vai chovendo moderadamente por aqui, *0.6mm* acumulados.


----------



## Bajorious (18 Set 2020 às 15:15)

Boas.
As células maiores teimam em passar atrás da Gardunha, embora aqui já tenham caído também boas descargas..


Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (18 Set 2020 às 15:18)

*18ºC*
De vez em quando cai um aguaceiro moderado, mas são muito curtos, o maior destaque vai mesmo para o vento, que tem soprado moderado a tarde toda.


----------



## Bajorious (18 Set 2020 às 15:19)

Ou não..






Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Rafa111 (18 Set 2020 às 16:03)

Aqui, fora o vento que as vezes vêm umas "rajadas moderadas", não se passa nada.
Céu Nublado, e nem ponta de chuva.

EDIT:
Vista para SO


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Set 2020 às 16:14)

Boas...uma faixa escura a vir de sul ,já chove pingos grossos e vento forte ,com 21.3ºC.

Dados de ontem 15.9ºC / 25.0ºC e 6.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Set 2020 às 16:39)

Boas...chuva e vento .


----------



## Rafa111 (18 Set 2020 às 17:07)

Já se ouviu um trovão.


----------



## Bajorious (18 Set 2020 às 17:35)

Chuva forte na Covilhã..

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (18 Set 2020 às 17:36)

*18.8ºC*
Está a aproximar-se!

Muito escuro a Sudoeste::


----------



## Nickname (18 Set 2020 às 17:51)

Chuva e vento forte!


----------



## Albifriorento (18 Set 2020 às 17:55)

Boas, deixou de chover, nuvens escuras a entrar de sudoeste, parece-me que vem aí o round 2 .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Set 2020 às 18:28)

Boas...ainda vai pingando ,com 17.4ºC e vento fraco,de 6.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (18 Set 2020 às 18:31)

*16.2ºC*
Abrandou logo passado uns minutos, ainda assim na última meia hora, tanto a chuva como o vento têm sido moderados.
*3.3m* acumulados.

25mm em Manteigas
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IMANTE2
8mm em 5 minutos!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (18 Set 2020 às 18:37)

Por aqui nada de especial a assinalar. Alguns aguaceiros fracos mas nada de 'fogo de artifício'.


----------



## Nickname (18 Set 2020 às 19:33)

*15.3ºC*
Chuva forte nos últimos 15 minutos, *7.8mm* acumulados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Set 2020 às 19:56)

Boas...vai pingando com...3 passagens mais fortes,com 16.9ºC e 9.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (18 Set 2020 às 20:08)

*14.6ºC*, vento moderado.
Continua a  chover, ora moderada ora forte, já *11.7mm* acumulados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Set 2020 às 21:31)

Boas...pelo radar parece vir mais ,tudo tapado por nuvens baixas .


----------



## AnDré (18 Set 2020 às 21:42)

Muita chuva na região centro.
Segundo o meteoestrela, a estação das Penhas da Saúde segue com 57,6mm. E a Torre com 38,4mm.


----------



## Nickname (18 Set 2020 às 22:45)

*15ºC*
Volta a chover bem, depois de 2 horas mais calmas.
*14.1mm* acumulados.


----------



## Bajorious (18 Set 2020 às 23:17)

Mais uma boa rega na última meia hora e continua...
15.7°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (19 Set 2020 às 00:20)

Penhas da Saúde fechou o dia com 93,4mm! E agora já vai com 4,4mm.


----------



## StormRic (19 Set 2020 às 05:52)

AnDré disse:


> Muita chuva na região centro.
> Segundo o meteoestrela, a estação das Penhas da Saúde segue com 57,6mm. E a Torre com 38,4mm.





AnDré disse:


> Penhas da Saúde fechou o dia com 93,4mm! E agora já vai com 4,4mm.



Foi aí que a Alpha se desfez.


----------



## Snifa (19 Set 2020 às 08:14)

Bom dia,

por aqui madrugada de chuva, a estação do aeródromo - 714 m ( a 500 m da Aldeia ) acumulou até ao momento *13.46 mm*, já foi uma boa rega para estas  terras:







http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=33



Está fresco, mínima de *13.4ºc* e actual 13.9ºc com 93% HR, vento fraco de SW.

Ao longo do dia devem continuar a cair aguaceiros


----------



## Dan (19 Set 2020 às 09:56)

Noite e manhã de chuva, quase sempre moderada ou fraca, mas persistente. Um episódio que, por aqui, já rendeu 4 dias de trovoada e uns 25mm de precipitação.

Por agora chuva fraca e 14,5ºC.


----------



## Serrano (19 Set 2020 às 10:31)

15°C no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado, depois de uma noite chuvosa  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Set 2020 às 10:38)

Boas...noite sem chuva ,só nublado ,com 17.9ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de ontem 13.8ºV / 22.6ºC e 12.0mm de .


----------



## Nickname (19 Set 2020 às 11:01)

*16.6ºC*, sem chuva por agora, mas pelo radar parece que vem lá qualquer coisa.

*3mm* acumulados desde as 0h.
Ontem ficou-se pelos *16.8mm.*


----------



## Snifa (19 Set 2020 às 12:39)

Snifa disse:


> Trovoada e chuva forte por aqui há momentos, escorreu bem pelas ruas, agora tudo mais calmo, relâmpagos visíveis a Norte
> 
> 17.6ºc actuais.



Um pequeno video da chuvada:


Manhã com  alguns aguaceiros fracos e de curta duração, 17.1ºc actuais.


----------



## Nickname (19 Set 2020 às 12:49)

*16.2ºC*
Depois de meia-hora de chuva fraca, já vai caíndo moderadamente.
*3.6mm* acumulados

23mm em São João do Monte, Tondela
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISOJOO1


----------



## Nickname (19 Set 2020 às 13:50)

*15.4ºC*
Bela horinha de chuva moderada, sempre certinha.
Agora parece estar a acalmar finalmente.
*9mm* acumulados.


----------



## Nickname (19 Set 2020 às 14:58)

*15.7ºC*
Continua a chuva moderada, com alguns períodos de chuva fraca, mas sempre sem parar.
*
13.8mm* acumulados.
30mm desde as 18h de ontem.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Set 2020 às 17:43)

Boas...só houve duas passagens com  e vento forte,de resto só nublado ,com 17.7ºC e 3.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (19 Set 2020 às 18:00)

*16.9ºC*, que é máxima do dia até ao momento.
Por aqui a chuva acalmou, *16.8mm *acumulados, mas o vento está mais forte.

Oliveira de Frades já nos* 40mm*
Valores acima dos 25mm em Santa Comba Dão, Vouzela, São João do Monte(Tondela) e Mezio(Castro Daire).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Set 2020 às 19:10)

Boas...a chuva a passar mais a norte,escuro por lá ...mais aberto pela zona ,com 18.1ºC.


----------



## Nickname (19 Set 2020 às 20:04)

*16ºC*
Chuva bem forte na última meia-hora, agora acalmou.
*23.7mm* acumulados.


Mais de 50mm em Oliveira de Frades.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (19 Set 2020 às 21:20)

Um dia de chuva fraca/moderada praticamente constante. Nada de muito forte mas quase sempre certinha. Já tinha saudades de estar na cama a ouvi-la cair.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Set 2020 às 22:06)

Boas....boas abertas,já passou mais uma gravanada ,passou para 4.0mm,com 17.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (19 Set 2020 às 22:09)

*16.2ºC*
Chove bem novamente,* 31.2mm* acumulados.

A máxima parece mesmo que vai ser de *16.9ºC*, 9ºC abaixo da média de Setembro, se bem que a mínima de *14.8ºC* também está mais de 3ºC acima da média.


----------



## Nickname (19 Set 2020 às 23:05)

Incrivel o que tem chovido na última hora, já *41mm* acumulados, esta parte mais agressiva acabou de passar aqui:







Estações acima de 50mm nos concelhos de Oliveira de Frades, Vouzela e Tondela.
Acima dos 39mm em Sátão, Viseu, Vila Nova de Paiva, Castro Daire e Santa Comba Dão.


*64mm* em Setembro, média mensal já ultrapassada.


----------



## Nickname (19 Set 2020 às 23:57)

*16ºC*
Por aqui fechou a torneira, nos *44.1mm*

Estações mais chuvosa do distrito, até às 23h:
63.5mm em Oliveira de Frades (sem dados das 18 às 19h, hora de muita chuva,valor deve rondar os 70mm)
58.6mm no Caramulinho ( sem dados das 12 às 14h, horas de pouca chuva, valor deve rondar os 60mm).

Um bom dia de chuva para Setembro, mas nada de excepcional:






A antiga estação na vila do Caramulo, a menor altitude e já claramente na encosta Oriental da Serra, numa zona menos chuvosa que o Caramulinho, teve um valor diário de 132.6mm para Setembro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2020 às 14:03)

Boas...hoje sem chuva e céu mais aberto ...sol maluco ,com 22.7ºC e algum ventoi,durante a noite houve alguma chuva,2.0mm.

Dados de ontem 16.3ºC / 20.6ºC e 4.0mm de .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2020 às 18:31)

Boas...tarde de sol e nuvens,brisa a correr ...foi um bom dia  ,com 22.4ºC...muito bom.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2020 às 19:22)

Boas...o dia terminar limpo ,ligeira brisa ,com 20.6ºC.


----------



## Nickname (20 Set 2020 às 20:34)

*16.1ºC*
Dia maioritariamente nublado, alguma chuva de madrugada, *3.9mm* acumulados.

Máxima: *21.6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2020 às 21:55)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 18.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.0ºC / 24.1ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (20 Set 2020 às 23:03)

A noite já segue fresquinha, *12.8ºC
*
7.7ºC em Várzea da Serra, Tarouca
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ITAROUCA3


----------



## Nickname (21 Set 2020 às 09:21)

Manhã de nevoeiro,* 13.6ºC
*
Mínima de* 10.5ºC

*
Algumas mínimas interessantes hoje:

Várzea da Serra, Tarouca: 4.9ºC
Rio de Mel, Trancoso: 5.6ºC
Ponte do Abade, Aguiar da Beira: 6.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2020 às 11:59)

Boas ...hoje com sol ,mais quente ,com 21.9ºC e vento fraco...tá bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2020 às 17:18)

Boas...muito sol pela tarde ,brisa a aumentar ,com 23.7ºC.


----------



## Albifriorento (21 Set 2020 às 18:02)

Boas.

E assim foi o último dia de Verão, ainda deu para ir buscar uma camisa de manga curta.

Céu a ficar nublado, temperatura a descer, algum vento.


----------



## Nickname (21 Set 2020 às 19:14)

*17.6ºC*
Um bocadinho mais quente hoje, máxima de *22.7ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2020 às 21:05)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 18.9ºC e ligeira brisa.

Dados de hoje 14.4ºC / 24.6ºC.


----------



## Cesar (21 Set 2020 às 22:05)

O dia foi de duas caras uma nevoeiro em algumas zonas noutras sol e sem vento, já teve fresco no ínicio do dia.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Set 2020 às 12:07)

Boas...sol maluco  e doentio ,céu limpo e vento fraco,com 23.2ºC...já era para cá estar .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Set 2020 às 15:06)

Boas...mais nuvens da parte da tarde ,algum vento ,com 24.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Set 2020 às 20:32)

Boas...já ,com 19.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Cesar (22 Set 2020 às 21:37)

O dia foi de nuvens e sol, acredito que chova nas próximas  horas.


----------



## huguh (23 Set 2020 às 00:00)

já chove!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2020 às 10:32)

Boas...chuva nada ...chuviscos durante a noite ...não rende nada ,nublado e o sol aparecer ,com 19.5ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de ontem 13.9ºC / 25.1ºC.


----------



## Nickname (23 Set 2020 às 11:47)

*16.6ºC*
Manhã bastante chuvosa por aqui, tendencialmente fraca a moderada, mas tem sido forte na última meia-hora.
*11.7mm* acumulados.



Oliveira de Frades ultrapassou os 120mm no mês de Setembro.
112mm em São João do Monte, Tondela
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISOJOO1/graph/2020-09-23/2020-09-23/monthly

Ambas já acima dos 20mm no dia de hoje.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2020 às 12:09)

Boas...apareceu ...mas miudinha ...mas ainda molha ,com 18.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2020 às 14:57)

Boas...já  agora não ,céu nublado e brisa a passar ,com 21.9ºC...muito bom ,de chuva parou nos 1.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2020 às 21:22)

Boas...noite calma ,meio nublado ,com 19.4ºC.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (24 Set 2020 às 01:07)

Hoje (ontem, vá) a manhã foi bastante chuvosa em Viseu City. Andava na rua e deu para apanhar uma molha valente. A tarde foi diferente e variou entre o cinzento e o sol tímido mas sem chuva, que me tenha apercebido, pois estava a trabalhar dentro de portas.


----------



## Nickname (24 Set 2020 às 08:38)

*13ºC*, vai chuviscando
*0.3mm* acumulados.

*84.9mm* em Setembro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Set 2020 às 15:09)

Boas...manhã mais fresca  e nublada ,pela tarde sol e nuvens  e abafado ,com 22.5ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de ontem 16.4ºC / 24.2ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (24 Set 2020 às 15:14)

Tarde bem Outonal, *17.8ºC*, céu muito nublado, vento fraco.
O acumulado não se alterou.


----------



## Nickname (24 Set 2020 às 19:43)

Fim de tarde já bem fresquinho, *14ºC*

Máxima de *19.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Set 2020 às 21:08)

Boas...noite mais ventosa e fresquinha ,com 15.9ºC...mínima de momentos.


----------



## Bajorious (24 Set 2020 às 23:31)

14.8°C // 57%Hr
Vento moderado e fresco

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (24 Set 2020 às 23:44)

Um dia fresco com algum chuvisco. A noite segue ventosa e com 11,4ºC.

Os meus extremos de hoje: 11,4ºC /17,9ºC


----------



## Nickname (25 Set 2020 às 08:30)

Manhã frequinha, *10.8ºC*
Céu pouco nublado.

Mínima de *8.4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Set 2020 às 10:19)

Boas...noite mais fresca desde já há muito tempo ,sol e um ventinho fresco ,com 16.5ºC...muito bom .


Dados de ontem 14.4ºC / 23.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Set 2020 às 14:34)

Boas...sol  e quente ,o que vale é a brisa a correr ,com 20.7ºC...muito bom .


----------



## Nickname (25 Set 2020 às 17:55)

*17.2ºC*, céu pouco nublado.
Máxima amena de *18.1ºC*, mas tendo em conta que o vento soprou acima dos 20 km/h toda a tarde, a temperatura aparente rondou os 13/14ºC a maior parte do tempo.
Dia mais típico de meados/finais de Outubro.


----------



## Dan (25 Set 2020 às 19:22)

Mais um dia fresco por aqui.

O dia seguiu ventoso e até com um pouco de chuvisco pela manhã. Consequência do vento, o windchill andou perto do 5ºC, esta madrugada e manhã. Já pouco espaço vai restando para dias quentes, se tudo correr como o habitual.

Os meus extremos de hoje: 8,7ºC /15,7ºC

13ºC e algumas nuvens por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Set 2020 às 20:36)

Boas...a noite voltou ao fresco ,com 16.4ºC e brisa .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Set 2020 às 22:04)

Boas...vai refrescando...tempo dele ,com 15.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.6ºC / 21.6ºC.


----------



## Nickname (26 Set 2020 às 07:59)

*7.4ºC*, céu praticamente limpo, vento quase nulo.
Mínima fresca, *7ºC*

Aqui ao lado talvez tenha ido abaixo dos 5ºC em Trancozelos, Penalva do Castelo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Set 2020 às 10:30)

Boas...mais uma noite fresquinha por estas paragens ,muito sol e vai aquecendo o planeta ,com 17.3ºC e vento fraco...muito bom .


----------



## Nickname (26 Set 2020 às 11:19)

*16.6ºC*, um pouco mais de nebulosidade alta


----------



## Dan (26 Set 2020 às 12:36)

Mais uma manhã fresca de setembro. Lenticulares pela manhã com uma mínima de 5ºC (estação do IPMA).









A temperatura média do dia de ontem ficou pelos 11,4ºC (dados do IPMA), hoje parece um pouco mais quente.


Por agora 16ºC e já muito nublado.


----------



## Nickname (26 Set 2020 às 13:24)

Céu muito nublado, *17.8ºC*


----------



## Serrano (26 Set 2020 às 14:48)

18.2°C no Sarzedo, com céu pouco nublado e algum vento.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (26 Set 2020 às 15:38)

*15.6ºC*, cada vez mais escuro, mas dúvido que chuvisque sequer.

Máxima de *18ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Set 2020 às 19:58)

Boas...dia cheio de sol e quente ,ligeira brisa e com 17.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Set 2020 às 21:47)

Boas...ligeira brisa e com 15.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.7ºc / 22.3ºC.


----------



## Cesar (26 Set 2020 às 21:57)

O dia foi de sol pela manhã com aumento da neblusidade ão  longo da tarde.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (26 Set 2020 às 22:11)

Quando é preciso ir buscar esta geringonça, significa que a casa já começa a estar fresquinha, o que, por sua vez, significa que lá fora também já está fresquinho. Não me estou a queixar, atenção...


----------



## Bajorious (26 Set 2020 às 23:11)

Boas.
E do nada veio uma rajada de vento forte que atirou ao chão um vaso na varanda :O .
Qual "cidade neve" qual quê... Cidade vento.

14.8°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2020 às 10:31)

Boas...voltamos ao tempo de secura ,nunca mais chove ,muito sol e a ficar maluco ,com 20.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (27 Set 2020 às 13:35)

Mais quente hoje, *21ºC*

Ainda chuviscou de noite, *0.3mm* acumulados.
Mínima de *11.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2020 às 14:19)

Boas ...sol doentio  e quente como cornos ,hoje não se pode com o turra ,com 24.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2020 às 17:24)

Boas...tarde continua quentinha ,sol ainda ,com 25.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (27 Set 2020 às 17:57)

*22.4ºC*
Hoje aqueceu bem, *24.6ºC *de máxima, soube bem depois de uns dias mais amenos/frescos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2020 às 19:48)

Boas...final de tarde calma...nada se mexe ,hoje ainda quente o ambiente na rua,com 21.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2020 às 21:27)

Boas...já com uma ligeira brisa ,com 19.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.0ºC / 25.8ºC.


----------



## Nickname (28 Set 2020 às 08:45)

*10.3ºC*, céu limpo.
Mínima de *7.7ºC*

Mínimas interessantes:
3ºC em Rio de Mel, Trancoso
3.6ºC em Várzea da Serra, Tarouca
4ºC em Ponte do Abade, Aguiar da Beira


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2020 às 15:05)

Boas...hoje mais quente  e com a chegada de nuvens altas ambiente doentio e abafado ...nunca mais chove ,os próximos dias ainda a carregar no ,com 25.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2020 às 19:19)

Boas...tarde  e abafada,final do dia calmo...nada se mexe ,ambiente ainda morno,com 22.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2020 às 21:15)

Boas...noite calma ...hoje ainda tropical ,com 21.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.9ºC / 26.1ºC .


----------



## Nickname (28 Set 2020 às 21:15)

A noite segue bem amena, ainda nos *17.9ºC*
Máxima de *25.1ºC*


----------



## Nickname (29 Set 2020 às 11:25)

A manhã segue quente, já *23.1ºC
*
Mínima de *9.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Set 2020 às 12:56)

Boas...turra ainda ao ataque ,sol e ambiente doentio ,nunca mais chove ,farto do gajo este ano ,com 26.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Set 2020 às 14:10)

Má tarde ...não se pode com o gajo ,tempo doentio ,com 27.6ºC .


----------



## Nickname (29 Set 2020 às 14:57)

*27.7ºC*, dia de Verão!


----------



## Cesar (29 Set 2020 às 16:58)

O dia segue limpo com algim vento mas mais quente.


----------



## Nickname (29 Set 2020 às 18:33)

*23.3ºC*

Aqueceu mesmo bem hoje, máxima de *28.4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Set 2020 às 18:54)

Boas...parece verão ...,quero é fresquinho natural ,ainda com 26.0ºC  e nada se mexe  .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Set 2020 às 19:56)

Boas...noite calma...noite de lua grande ,a  prometida cada dia evapora-se ,com 21.5ºC...sem vento a descer bem .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Set 2020 às 21:22)

Boas...já corre uma ligeira brisa ,amanhã  nova dose ,com 21.5ºC...noite tropical ainda.

Dados de hoje 16.8ºC / 28.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Set 2020 às 13:10)

Boas...mais um dia doentio e seco ,sol anda maluco ,com 26.8ºC  e sem vento.


----------



## Nickname (30 Set 2020 às 14:09)

Menos quente hoje, *22.2ºC*

Mínima de* 9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Set 2020 às 17:38)

Boas...tarde ,é só secura e tempo doentio ,o vento já rola ,ainda com 26.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Set 2020 às 19:37)

Boas...brisa já corre ,com 19.9ºC...muito bom .


----------



## Albifriorento (30 Set 2020 às 21:11)

Boas, não há grande coisa a reportar, tirando o facto que de quando em vez, se ouve o vento a soprar na rua.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Set 2020 às 21:24)

Boas...mais fresquinho e a brisa forte ,com 16.7ºC.

De este mês 25.0mm.


----------



## Bajorious (30 Set 2020 às 21:36)

17.8°C // 47%Hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (1 Out 2020 às 01:25)

já assobia o vento por aqui


----------

